# Grosse Sorgen... brauche Rat...



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Ich komme gerade von einem Sonntagsausflug heim und bin schockiert... irgendwie muss ich den Worst Case annehmen bei meinem Teich und weis gerade nicht was ich machen soll.

Seit Donnerstag bemerke ich an meinem Teich einen massiven Wasserverlust, in den letzten 24h ist mein Wasserspiegel um geschätzt 3cm gefallen - so viel Wasser verschwand nicht mal bei der Rekordhitze im August.

Was kann das sein?
Maulwurf?
Wühlmaus?
Wurzel?

Ich hab eine 1.12mm starke EPDM Folie drin, der Teich ist 7 Jahre alt. Unter der Folie sind 1-2 Lagen 500er Teichvlies.

Ich bin gerade irgendwie total down...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

erst mal keine Hektik. Überprüfe doch erst mal alle sichtbaren Schlauch- und Rohrverbindungen. An einer überwachsenen Kapillarsperre könnte es auch liegen.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Pyro, genau, ersteinmal keine Panik. Trampelkraut hat Recht. Ersteinmal alles andere prüfen. Den Milchtest kennst Du ja.
Grüße Thomas (ehemals Gartenteichumbauer)


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Schlauch- und Rohrverbindungen kann ich ausschließen, da gibts bei mir nichts.

Kapillarsperren hab ich erst kürzlich während der Hitzeperiode als einiges Wasser verdunstet ist überprüft und nachgebessert... kann ich eigendlich auch ausschließen.

Was ist mit Milchtest gemeint??


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Milch ins Wasser und schauen wo es sie hinzieht. Dort ist das Loch. 
Kapilarsperren... Vielleicht ein kleines Malör beim Nachbessern?


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Das mit der Milch wusste ich noch nicht... noch nie gehört.
Da kippe ich einfach 1l Milch in die Mitte und schaue oder wie geht das?


Ich hab da vor rund 6 Wochen nachgesehen. Am Donnerstag war noch alles normal und der Teich voll. Gestern abend hab ich bemerkt das einiges
Wasser fehlt... hab ich unter Sonne + Wind abgehakt. Heute war jedoch kein Wind und nur normal Sonne, es fehlen im Teich ca. 3 cm seit gestern abend und daneben in einem zweiten Becken fehlt so gut wie nix.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Echt nicht... Du bist doch schon soo lange dabei...  Natürlich nicht in die Mitte.

Also: Du kannst das Wasser ersteinmal bis zum Niedirgststand fallen lassen (Wenn das geht und das Loch nicht im Boden ist.).

Dann kennst Du die Höhe wo Dein Loch liegen muss. Nun gibst Du wieder Wasser drauf und gehst mit Deinem Tetrapack Milch den Teichrand ab. Gießt ein wenig rein und beobachtest ob die Milch von einem schwarzen Loch angezogen wird. Grüße Thomas


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Auch wenn man lang dabei ist lernt man immer noch dazu....

Ich hab irgendwie jetzt gar keine andere Wahl als den Wasserstand sinken zu lassen oder? Auffüllen wäre ja jetzt irgendwie doof.

Ich hab nun von der Brücke aus den Wasserstand gemessen und bin gespannt wie viel über Nacht fällt. Nachts ist die Verdunstung ja so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


Angenommen es ist ein Loch in der Folie... wie geht es dann weiter bei einer EPDM Folie und was sollte ich dann machen???


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Ursache finde, beseitigen, Flicken druff,ferdisch  

Wenn's zu weit sinkt funktioniert es natürlich nicht... Schau einfach mal. Bin gespannt.


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Epdm kann man flicken??

Ich dachte das man nur PVC einfach flicken kann und bei EPDM wird das aufwendig...


Wie weit dürfte es denn sinken damit das noch geht??


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Solange wie es Pflanzen Fische Pumpe aushalten.

EPDM Flicken kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber sicher jemand anders hier. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2018)

Nein kein Liter Milch in den Teich kippen nur ein paar Tropfen. Die Tropfen zeigen dir den Weg, der eine Liter macht alles weiß.
Ggf. Teich und Filter trennen und Sauerstoff einleiten.
Auch für EPDM Folie gibt es Kleber, ist nur für EPDM also speziell.
Aus dem FF weiß ich leider nicht wie er heißt,müsste morgen auf der Arbeit mal  schauen.


----------



## Aquaga (16. Sep. 2018)

EPDM  kann man kleben, da gibt es glaube ich Flickensets für mit einem Reiniger, doppelseitigem Klebeband. und einem EPDM-Flicken.


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Nachts ist die Verdunstung ja so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


Genau das Gegenteil ist jetzt der Fall, sieht man insbesondere wenn sich ein leichter Nebel über dem Wasser bildet.


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist jetzt der Fall, sieht man insbesondere wenn sich ein leichter Nebel über dem Wasser bildet.



OK, aber ich hab trotzdem irgendwie gerade Panik.

Mir fehlen seit Donnerstag über 10cm Wasser im Teich - das kann doch nicht nur am Nebel/Verdunstung liegen??

Kürzlich bei 35-38 Grad und Sonne von früh bis spät während der Hitzeperiode brauchte es eine Woche bis diese Menge Wasser weg war die jetzt in 3,5 Tagen weg ist. Da muss also was anderes faul sein.

Mal ein weiterer Verdacht... __ Blutweiderich!

Was ist da zu sagen, irgenwie hab ich im Hinterkopf das Blutweiderich recht spitze Wurzeln hat. Kann der in einer Folienfalte die EPDM Folie durchbohren? Aber selbst dann sollte doch nicht so viel Wasser herausfließen... ich bin ratlos ....


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2018)

Das es an der Verdunstung liegt wollte ich auch nicht damit behaupten,  nur das diese derzeit über Nacht recht groß ist auf Grund der höheren Temperatur im Teich zur der in der Umgebungsluft.


----------



## pyro (16. Sep. 2018)

Um das mit der Verdunstung festzustellen habe ich nun einen Eimer bis zu einer Markierung mit Wasser gefüllt und auf den Steg von meinem Teich gestellt.
Dann kann ich morgen messen was im Eimer verdunstet ist und was im Teich fehlt.


Eigendlich wollte ich das tolle Wetter nutzen und morgen nachmittag für 3 Tage an den Bodensee fahren aber irgendwie ist gerade die Vorfreude weg. Dieses Problem zerstört mir meine Lust wegzufahren....


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Was ist da zu sagen, irgenwie hab ich im Hinterkopf das __ Blutweiderich recht spitze Wurzeln hat. Kann der in einer Folienfalte die EPDM Folie durchbohren?



Hallo Jürgen,
den Blutweiderich würde ich ausschließen, __ Rohrkolben dagegen hat sehr harte und spitze Wurzeltriebe, möglicherweise hast du auch ein Nager Problem.

zum kleben: https://www.klebeprofi.net/klebe-anleitungen/gummi-kleben/


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Hiho Mitch, nach so vielen Jahren auch mal wieder schön von Dir zu lesen. Grüße Gartenteichumbauer Thomas.


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2018)

oh, oh,
nicht das du da so ein Problem hast,      2011/12 hatte ich an mehreren Stellen dieses Wühlmausproblem.


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2018)

Der Kleber heißt EPDM Membran Adhesive  von der Firma Illbruck.


----------



## pyro (17. Sep. 2018)

So, die Nacht war schlimm... kaum geschlafen.

Seit gestern Abend ist der Wasserspiegel um 8mm gefallen - aktuell etwas über 15cm unter Soll.

__ Rohrkolben hab ich ganz wenig im Teich, der ist aber in einem 15l Maurereimer eingesperrt und ist da nicht rausgewachsen. Die Rohrkolbenwurzeln kommen also mit der Folie nicht in Berührung.  

Ich hatte dieses Jahr direkt am Teich einen Maulwurf... das ist aber mehrere Monate her.

Seit ca. 1 Monat hab ich ein komisches "Loch" im Steingarten entdeckt, meine Mum meint das könnte eine Wühlmaus sein. Allerdings hab ich im Garten keine weiteren Spuren und dieses Loch ist 1.5m vom Teich weg...


Angenommen, es ist so wie bei lollo... was ist jetzt in der nächsten Zeit zu tun???


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> was ist jetzt in der nächsten Zeit zu tun???


Moin,
erst mal abwarten bis der Wasserstand nicht mehr fällt, dann darfst du den Teichrand rund herum kontrollieren.
Bei mir liegen zum Schutz der Teichfolie rund herum Steine, die ich entfernen durfte, Stein für Stein. 
Bei dem Loch (erstes Bild) war auch der Aushub in den Teich gespült, dieses konnte ich schneller finden.

Dann weiter absenken, säubern und kleben. Ich hatte das Pech das wir kalte Temperaturen hatten, habs aber trotzdem dicht bekommen.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich hinter den Löchern, nach dem Verschließen der Gänge eine dünne Betonschicht gezogen.


----------



## pyro (17. Sep. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> erst mal abwarten bis der Wasserstand nicht mehr fällt, dann darfst du den Teichrand rund herum kontrollieren.
> Bei mir liegen zum Schutz der Teichfolie rund herum Steine, die ich entfernen durfte, Stein für Stein.
> Bei dem Loch (erstes Bild) war auch der Aushub in den Teich gespült, dieses konnte ich schneller finden.
> ...



Ich muss also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe die Teichfolie im Bereich des Lochs freimachen damit ich an beide Seiten der Folie rankomme?

Wie hast Du das mit der Betonschicht gemacht? Beton in die Gänge gespritzt oder nur flächig auf dem Erdreich aufgebracht und da dann das Vlies drüber?


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2018)

Andere Idee, nimmst du Ratten-Schaum den verarbeiteten wie Bau-Schaum.
Es wird sich ein schöner Ball unter der Folie bilden aber darauf kann man wunderbar kleben, keine Falten die stören würden.


----------



## dizzzi (17. Sep. 2018)

Also ich hätte diese Jahr auch sehr starke Schwankungen. Als mein Sohn mir während meines Urlaub was von ca. 10cm am Tag erzählte, dachte ich auch sofort an ein Loch.
Jetzt Messe ich seit mehreren Tagen. Ca. 5-8mm am Tag.
Bei der Hitze hatte ich schon 2-3 cm am Tag


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> an beide Seiten der Folie rankomme?


Hallo,
genau, wenn du ein Loch gefunden hast, den Wasserstand weiter absenken, damit du eine größere Fläche zum Kleben bekommst.
Ich habe von vorne und von hinten einen Flicken aufgesetzt (PVC Folie) Die Gänge habe ich erst gewässert, und dann habe ich Hundekot (bin Hundebesitzer)
in die Gänge eingebracht, den Eingang mit Beton verschlossen, und großflächig hinter der Folie im Bereich des Loches eine Schicht Beton verteilt.

Bisher hatte ich vor den Beisern Ruhe (seit 2012) der Akt war also erfolgreich.

Von die Idee mit dem Rattenschaum halte ich gar nichts, erstens wegen der unmittelbarern Nähe zum Wasser, und keiner weiß wie das Zeugs auf der Folie reagiert,
bei Regen in den Teich gelangt, und deren Bewohner dann den Löffel abgeben.


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2018)

Und ich halte nichts von Beton.
Sitzt das Loch so tief, das die Folie nicht zurück klappbar ist fummelt du den Beton durch das Loch und einiges wird zwischen Folie und Flies fallen.
Das bekommst du nicht wieder raus.
Jetzt wartest du bis der Beton hart wird, denn du möchtest kleben oder schweißen.
Der Beton zwischen der Folie u. dem Flies wird auch hart . Beton ist scharfkantig und bei dem füllen übt das Wasser Druck auf die Wände aus.     
Ups ein neues Loch.
Den Schlauch vom Schaum kann man verlängern oder gleich einen längeren anknöpern.
Mit Regen und den ganzen Humbuk kannst du getrost vergessen, denn er bildet genauso wie Bauschaum eine Wasserabweisende Schicht.
Sollte trotzdem was in den Teich fallen kann man ihn leichter entfernen wie Beton zwischen der Folie u Flies.

Bis jetzt ist die Leckage noch nicht gefunden, also !


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> OK, aber ich hab trotzdem irgendwie gerade Panik.
> 
> Mir fehlen seit Donnerstag über 10cm Wasser im Teich - das kann doch nicht nur am Nebel/Verdunstung liegen??
> 
> ....


Bei mir verschwindet derzeit auch sehr viel. Hohe Wassertemperatur und kühle Nacht lässt da wohl einiges verschwinden.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Sep. 2018)

Bei mir sind über die letzten acht Wochen ca. 50 Kubikmeter Wasser aus dem Teich verdunstet, beziehungsweise von umstehenden Pflanzen aus dem Teich gezogen worden. Das ist wirklich gar nicht so ungewöhnlich bei den Temperaturen, vor allem wenn dann auch noch der Regen fehlt. Es ist also immerhin möglich, dass beim hier beschriebenen Wasserverlust kein Loch in der Folie schuld ist.


----------



## lollo (18. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Und ich halte nichts von Beton.


Hallo Ron,
das sollte jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden wie er es macht, manche betonieren ganze Teiche, und haben null Probleme.
Mein Beton ist ein Estrichbeton, und glatt wie ein Poppo,  also nix scharfkantig, habe auch keine Meter dicken Schichten verbaut.



samorai schrieb:


> Mit Regen und den ganzen Humbuk kannst du getrost vergessen, denn er bildet genauso wie Bauschaum eine Wasserabweisende Schicht. Sollte trotzdem was in den Teich fallen kann man ihn leichter entfernen wie Beton zwischen der Folie u Flies.



Rattenschaum hat an einem Teich nichts zu suchen, härtet auch nicht aus, und wird von Ratten über deren Fellpflege aufgenommen. Hersteller warnen
vor allen auch über das Einbringen ins Wasser. Lese dir mal die Herstellerangaben durch.

Die Reihenfolge wie du in # 28 schreibst, habe ich so nicht geschrieben, bei mir fand erst die Verklebung statt, und nach Aushärtung des Klebers alles weitere.
Die Gänge von Schermaus/Wülmäusen befinden sich nicht in allzu großer Tiefe, so das die Folie ohne Probleme händelbar ist.

Ob es nun ein Nagerproblem ist wissen wir noch nicht, in einem anderen Beitrag hier im Forum wurde auch beschrieben, dass ein reingefallener Stein
auf dem Teichgrund der Übeltäter für Wasserverlust war, und die Reparatur nur mit vollkommender Leerung des Teiches erfolgen konnte.


----------



## pyro (18. Sep. 2018)

Meint Ihr also ich sollte den Teich doch nochmal auffüllen und gucken was passiert??

Der derzeitige Wasserverlust ist mehr als im Hochsommer bei 37 Grad tagsüber und 20 Grad Nachts...


----------



## lollo (18. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
wenn der Wasserstand stehen geblieben ist, würde ich jetzt erst mal die Folie in dem Bereich des Wasserspiegels kontrollieren.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2018)

Letzte Nach glatt 2cm aus dem Teich verschwunden. 
Wenn ich den erwische der das ausgetrunken hat ....
Und die Temperatur hat er auch noch um 2cm nach innen geschoben


----------



## pyro (20. Sep. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn der Wasserstand stehen geblieben ist, würde ich jetzt erst mal die Folie in dem Bereich des Wasserspiegels kontrollieren.



Der Wasserstand ab Meßstelle liegt nun bei -28,3cm. Am Montag früh waren es -26,2cm, am Sonntag abend -25.5cm. Der Maximalwasserstand liegt an der Stelle bei -9cm. Aktuell fehlen somit knapp 20cm Wasser im Teich.
Bedingt durch das schöne Wetter sind die 2,8cm in 3,5 Tagen normal. Was mich aber schockt ist der Wasserverlust von Do bis So - gute 10cm!


Wenn also ein Loch in der Folie ist, dann sollte das Loch im Bereich eines Wasserstands ca. 15 cm sein. Die Folie hier kontrollieren ist heftig denn das ist im Uferbereich. Dort ist entweder die Ufermatte oder Erde und Millionen von Wasserpflanzenwurzeln... theoretisch könnte das Loch sogar auch im Ufergraben sein und da ist alles mit Erde verfüllt... mächtig viel Arbeit!

Deshalb würd ich  da noch ein paar Dinge abklären:

Wenn meine Teichfolie durch einen Maulwurf oder eine Wühlmaus beschädigt wurde, sollte ich da nicht andernorts im Garten noch weitere Spuren finden??
Ich hatte dieses Jahr ein Problem mit einem Maulwurf direkt am Teich. Der schob grosse Haufen und ich gehe auch davon aus das ein Gang unter der grossen
Uferzone verlief. Ich hab den Maulwurf damals vertrieben und die Gänge so gut es ging mit Wasser/Erdgemisch wieder zugespült. Aktuell ist kein Maulwurfhaufen zu sehen.
Wühlmäuse würden doch auch Gänge die man sieht bauen und würden Pflanzenwurzeln so stark anfressen das die Pflanzen eingehen... aber da ist nichts zu sehen. Ich hab einzig und allein eine unerklärliche Öffnung, ein Loch in der Steingarten Natursteinmauer. Ich werde das Loch jetzt mal mit Erde zumachen und schaun ob das wieder aufgemacht wird... abklären ob da was drin lebt...


Können Wurzeln von Bäumen ein Problem für die Folie werden?
Ich hab direkt am Teich eine Thuje. Letztes Jahr beim Teichumbau waren da heftig viele Wurzeln unterm 500er Teichvlies - allerdings nur kleine, dünne Wurzeln.
ca. 1m neben dem Teich ist eine Stammlärche die klein gehalten wird, auch ein japanischer __ Ahorn ist dort.
ca. 4m vom Teich entfernt steht eine grosse Blaufichte mit ca. 12m höhe.

Welche Wurzeln von Teichpflanzen im Teich können der Folie gefährlich werden?


Weitere Ratschläte? Bin für jeden Tip sehr dankbar... damit ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann...


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2018)

Lieber Pyromane,

was sollen wir denn antworten?

Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:

Du suchst den Uferbereich nach Löchern oder Stellen mit großer Kapillarwirkung ab, oder

Du füllst bis zum Maximalpegel auf und beobachtest nochmal.

Da ich total faul bin, würde ich mit dem zweiten Punkt beginnen.
Das macht am wenigsten Arbeit und schafft Klarheit.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

und hast die Ursache finden können?


----------



## lollo (7. Okt. 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> und hast die Ursache finden können?






pyro schrieb:


> damit ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann...


Moin,
das Nachholen dauert bestimmt noch an.


----------



## pyro (30. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Lieber Pyromane,


Pyromane klingt so negativ, ich bin staatlich geprüfter Pyrotechniker und Berufsfeuerwerker, zivil und militärisch und NEIN, mit dem Moorbrand hatte ich NICHTS zu tun!!


----------



## pyro (31. Okt. 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> und hast die Ursache finden können?



Hallo Mitch,

leider nein wobei ich auch noch nicht wirklich so viel Zeit hatte danach zu suchen, im Herbst bin ich beruflich immer besonders eingespannt. Was ich aber sagen kann ist das die Suche danach - bei dicht bewachsenem Uferbereich - wohl fast genau so lange dauert wie eine Neuanlage eines Teichs und ich deshalb noch immer maximal genervt bin wenn ich dran denke.

Die oben von dbSam empfohlene Möglichkeit Nr. 2 habe ich aber jetzt letztes Wochenende in die Tat umgesetzt. Vor dem Regenwochenende betrug mein Wasserspiegel am 25.10.18 - 22,4 cm. In den Tagen zuvor bemerkte ich bei den Pegelmessungen das sich der Wasserpegel wohl so bei ca. -20cm einpegelt bzw. dann die normale Verdunstung einsetzt.

Am Samstag und Sonntag hat es viel geregnet. Ich hab noch keine einzige Regentonne winterfest gemacht, hab fleissig Wasser gesammelt und immer wenn eine Tonne voll war das Wasser in den Teich gepumpt. Am Sonntag, 28.10. gegen 19 Uhr erreichte ich damit den Höchststand von -3,9cm. Wie schön da mein Teich aussah so voll....

So, nun ging es leider wieder schlagartig bergab:
28.10. 19 Uhr: -3,9cm = Höchststand nach Befüllen mit Regenwasser
28.10. 21.45 Uhr: -5,2cm
29.10. 1.30 Uhr: - 6,5cm
29.10. 11.30 Uhr: -10cm
29.10. 14 Uhr: -11cm
29.10. 19 Uhr: -12,2 cm
30.10. 3 Uhr: -13,7cm
30.10. 11 Uhr: -14.9cm
30.10. 16 Uhr: - 15.5 cm
31.10. 0 Uhr: - 16,6cm

Bei einer Teichfläche von ca. 20qm bei vollem Teich entspricht 1cm = 200 Liter Wasser.

Am ersten Tag sank der Wasserspiegel um 8,3cm = ca. 1660 Liter Wasser !!!
Am zweiten Tag sank der Wasserspiegel um ca. 3,8cm = ca. 760 Liter Wasser.


Aufgrund dieser Messungen mache ich mir nun so meine Gedanken...

Fakt ist das aus dem Teich bei vollem Füllstand anfänglich je Stunde gut 100 Liter Wasser verschwinden.
-> Wäre die Teichfolie von einer Wurzel durchbohrt glaube ich nicht daran das da so viel Wasser verschwindet da ja die Wurzel in der Folie steckt und eigendlich abdichten sollte....

-> Das Loch ist kein kleiner Pieks denn da wäre nicht so viel Abfluss möglich. Die Größe des Lochs kann ich dennoch schlecht einschätzen weil es kommt darauf an wie schnell das Wasser im Erdreich versickern kann.


Ich werde den Wasserstand in den nächsten Tagen auf jeden Fall noch dokumentieren und einen Bereich festlegen wo sich das Loch vermutlich befindet.

Vorgestern habe ich auch schon an den zugänglichen Stellen mit Milch gearbeitet... ein paar Tropfen Milch am Rand in den Teich und 1 Minute genau zugeschaut was passiert... dann 20-30cm weiter die selbe Prozedur. Hier konnte ich nichts feststellen.

Ausserdem habe ich alle Maulwurfshügel die sich derzeit auf der Nachbarwiese in einer Entfernung bis 2m zum Teich aufgegraben, die Gänge freigelegt und schaue ob das Erdreich ungewöhnlich feucht ist oder gar ein Wasserfluss sichtbar ist. Leider ohne Ergebnis.

Richtung Nachbarwiese ist die Teichfolie mit einer doppelten Lage 500er Vlies geschützt - ich frage mich auch wie ein Maulwurf oder Wühlmaus durch 2x 500er Vlies durchkommt??? Auch alle anderen Bereiche sind durch 500er Vlies geschützt das ich eigendlich für stabil genug gehalten habe... da bin ich echt voll ahnungslos.


Leider tappe ich immer noch ziemlich im dunkeln und hab keine Ahnung was sein könnte und wo.... ich hab seit 30 Jahren einen Gartenteich aber mit solch einer Situation war ich noch nie konfroniert. Meine Mutter plädiert inzwischen schon für zuschütten, Rasen sähen und im hinteren Bereich ein Blumenbeet draus machen. Das wäre vermutlich wirklich die geringste Arbeit... aber insbesondere im Sommer hänge ich so an meinem Teich und genieße die Zeit dort.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Okt. 2018)

Du schreibst du hast den Teich seit 30 Jahren.
Ist es auch die erste  Folie?
Denn wenn du einen Riss hast liegt vielleicht auch darin die Erklärung das bei vollem Teich (mehr Druck) mehr Wasser heraus läuft als bei abgesunkenem Wasserstand.
Ich würde weiter beobachten bis sich wirklich der Wasserstand eingependelt hat da es wirklich viele Möglichkeiten sein können.


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2018)

Ich würde mal hier suchen
*Teichumbau, Wasserspiegel absenken... Problem??*

*Da hat sich mit Sicherheit eine Verklebung gelöst.*


----------



## pyro (31. Okt. 2018)

@XxGabbeRxX: Andy, ich habe seit über 30 Jahren einen Teich aber nicht immer den selben. Der aktuelle Teich wurde im Jahr 2010/2011 angelegt und ist somit erst 7 Jahre alt. Als Folie habe ich dicke EPDM-Folie verwendet die gegenüber PVC eigendlich so manche Vorteile hat...

Das der Wasserdruck auf das Loch/Riss bei vollem Teich größer ist und somit bei vollem Teich maximaler Wasserverlust ist stimmt.

Ich hab deshalb auch schon mehrere Maulwurfshügel aufgegraben um zu sehen ob der Gang feuchter ist als die Umgebung aber leider ohne Ergebnis.


@samorai: Ich habe in meinem Teich keine Verklebung die ich selbst gemacht hätte. Die Folie ist so wie vom Hersteller gekommen in einem Stück verlegt... Ich habe damals nur eine Flachwasserzone verkleinert indem ich einen Teil der Flachwasserzone abgegraben habe. Hier wurde von mir nichts geklebt... da kann das Problem bzw. Loch also auch nicht sein...

Heutige Messungen:
31.10.  11 Uhr: -17,9cm
31.10.  21 Uhr: - 18,7cm

Langsam nähere ich mich dem Wert bei ca. - 20cm wo ich das Loch vermute bzw. ab dieser Stelle sollte der grosse Wasserverlust stoppen.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2018)

Guten Morgen,

@pyro  hast du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Uferrand / Uferwall. Ich glaube immer noch nicht das die Folie ein Loch hat, anhand von Bildern kann man sich das besser vorstellen und vielleicht eine Schwachstelle erkennen.


----------



## PeBo (1. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Jürgen, also ich vermute ja ein Loch in dem Bereich wo der Steg auf der Folie aufliegt, oder an der Stelle wo du den Teich später noch mal verändert hast!

Gruß Peter


----------



## pyro (1. Nov. 2018)

@trampelkraut 

Ich hab zuvor Bilder gemacht die kommen dann heute Abend... muss jetzt gleich auf den Friedhof. Bei uns ist ja Feiertag, Allerheiligen...
Mir geht es genauso wie Dir, ich kann mir weder das eine noch das andere vorstellen... Teichrand hab ich erst dieses Jahr kontrolliert und das ein Maulwurf durch 500er Vlies kommt ist auch irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellbar... aber irgendwo hab ich bzw. mein Teich ein Problem.


@PeBo 

Bereich wo der Steg aufliegt ist auch nicht vorstellbar. In meinem Teichbauthread sieht man ja wie die Stelle gebaut ist. Ein ebenes Betonfundament, dort drauf 3-4 Lagen 500er Vlies, dann die Teichfolie, dann wieder 500er Flieslage, dann zwei grosse Beton-Terassenplatten in Vließ eingewickelt und da drauf steht dann ein ausbetonierter Balkonblumenkasten mit den 2 ausbetonierten Tragrohren.

Teichumbau 2017: 
Ich hab hier das Wasser abgelassen, hab die Teichfolie und das Flies nach oben geklappt, hab dann Erdreich abgetragen, dann wieder Flies und Folie zurückgeschlagen und Teich aufgefüllt. Es wurde nix geklebt, nichts angestückelt, nichts wirklich verändert.... die Folie die ich dafür mehr benötigt habe war jahrelang umgeschlagen gewesen...


Aber danke das Ihr mitfühlt und Vorschläge macht. Irgendwann ist sicher der Fehler dabei, da bin ich mir sicher. Derzeit tappe ich aber noch voll im dunkeln und ich hab schon an alles mögliche gedacht....


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2018)

Ich habe noch zwei Gedanken.

Luftschlauch kann auch gut Wasser ziehen, währe genau die Lochgröße!
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob Schwerkraftfilter ? ..... Da könnte ein Flansch....  Verklebung nicht Halten?


----------



## pyro (6. Nov. 2018)

Tut mir leid das ich erst heute wieder antworte und die versprochenen Bilder einfüge. Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen mal wieder viel zu viel Arbeit.

Gestern und heute habe ich bereits einen Teil des Teichufers kontrolliert. Der Wasserstand war am 1.11. bei -19,3mm und ist jetzt seit 2.11. konstant bei -19,5cm was für mich heisst das Loch muss hier leicht überhalb des Wasserstands sein. Mit einem Schwamm säubere ich die Teichfolie im Bereich des Wasserspiegels und achte auf eine Verletzung der Teichfolie. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Wie von trampelkraut erwünscht sind hier die angefragten Bilder zur diskussion. Ich habe mich heute auf den Steg gestellt und einmal rund herum fotografiert:







Das Bild zeigt das Teichufer Nord-West. Genau hier habe ich 2017 meinen Teich umgebaut - ich habe die Flachwasserzone verkleinert und die 50cm Wasserzone vergrößert. Hierfür habe ich den Wasserspiegel stark abgesenkt, die vorhandene Teichfolie + Vlies nach oben geklappt, Erdreich herausgegraben und Vlies + Folie danach wieder zurückgeklappt. Es wurde nichts geklebt oder angestückelt an der Folie. Im Sommer 2018 hatte ich direkt am Ufer an den Pflastersteinen oberhalb vom grossen hellen Stein einen sehr grossen Maulwurfshügel. Ich gehe davon aus das ein Maulwurfsgang ab oberen Bildrand entlang
verläuft da auch in der Ecke links oben ausserhalb des Bilds ein weiterer Hügel war. Wie Ihr seht habe ich in diesem Bereich schon die Folie gesäubert und kontrolliert. Der Wasserpegel ist knapp unterhalb der tiefsten Stelle der Flachwasserzone.






Ein Stück weiter, Teichufer und Ufergraben im Südosten. Hier werde ich vermutlich am Mittwoch wenn ich einen Helfer habe die Ufermatte nach oben klappen und die Teichfolie unter der Ufermatte kontrollieren. 
An dieser Stelle frage ich mich ob die Beschädigung der Folie prinzipiell auch im Ufergraben sein könnte. Theoretisch denke ich wäre es möglich das eine ca. 3m breite Ufermatte bis zu 100 Liter Wasser in 1h wegsaugt oder??
Was ist Eure Meinung zu einer Beschädigung der Folie im Ufergraben??






Das Teichufer im Süden. Hier, wo der kleine rote __ Ahorn wächst und links daneben der Eichenstamm liegt habe ich diesen Sommer die Teichfolie/Kapillarsperre kontrolliert und verbessert. Auch hier habe ich wie man auf dem Bild sieht schon die Folie mit Schwamm gesäubert und kontrolliert - ohne Ergebnis.






Hier das Ufer im Osten - stark bewachsen mit Wasseriris, __ Blutweiderich, __ Hechtkraut, __ Johanniskraut, Riesenbinse, __ Kalmus usw. Der Farn ist ausserhalb des Teichs. Direkt hinter dem Farn befindet sich eine kleine Lärche. Der Wasserstand hier beträgt bei vollem Teich ca. 25-30cm. Durch den Bewuchs und durchwurzeltes Substrat ist hier eine Kontrolle der Teichfolie natürlich absolut schwer möglich. 
Ausserhalb des Zauns ist eine Wiese - dort gibt es Maulwürfe die immer wieder mal in den Garten hoch kommen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich hier beim Teichbau 2 Lagen 500er Vlies unter die Teichfolie gelegt.






Das Ufer Nord-Ost. Auch hier starker Bewuchs. Die Teichfolie geht unter die Natursteinmauer, oberhalb des Teichs mein Filterbecken. Hier komme ich auch sehr schwer an die Teichfolie ran...


Damit wären wir bis auf 2m wo der Steg und mein Moorbeet ist rum. 

Über Tips, Meinungen und Anregungen wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar. Vielleicht finden wir gemeinsam eine Lösung damit ich meinen Teich richten kann .... vielen Dank für jeden Gedanken.


@samorai : Luftschlauch oder defekter Filterschlauch kann nicht sein. Der Filter war während des Wasserverlusts ausgeschaltet um alle Fehlerquellen die nicht mit der Folie zusammenhängen auszuschließen.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir mal das erste Bild gespeichert und vergrößert. Leider ist es eine sehr geringe Auflösung und man kann in der Vergrößerung nicht viel erkennen. Des halb frage ich,  handelt es sich bei dem aufgestellten Rand vor den Pflastersteinen um Folie oder Ufermatte?


----------



## pyro (6. Nov. 2018)

Roland das ist Teichfolie. Normal ist der Bereich noch etwas mit Steinen abgedeckt, die Steine sind aktuell entfernt damit ich etwas besser an die Folie ran komme.

Wenn ein Bild in größerer Auflösung erwünscht ist bitte sagen. Ich lade dann gern was größeres hoch und helfe bzw. mach alles um das Problem zu finden.


----------



## jolantha (10. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> An einer überwachsenen Kapillarsperre könnte es auch liegen.





Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Bei mir sind über die letzten acht Wochen ca. 50 Kubikmeter Wasser aus dem Teich verdunstet, beziehungsweise von umstehenden Pflanzen aus dem Teich gezogen worden. .


Pyro, 
nachdem ich mir Deine Bilder alle angesehen habe, gehe ich auch davon aus, daß Deine Ufermatten und Deine Pflanzen Schuld an Deinem Wasserverlust sind.
Bei mir habe ich laufend Wasserverlust von bis zu 30 cm, da die Pflanzen alle ins Wasser wachsen dürfen , und die Ufermatten auch Wasser ziehen . 
Da ich mit Brunnenwasser nachfülle, entstehen ja nicht allzu große Kosten.


----------



## pyro (4. Jan. 2019)

Update:

Hier hat sich leider noch nichts getan. Von Mitte November bis vorgestern stand ich arbeitsbedingt total unter Strom und hatte sehr sehr wenig Freizeit.

Ich werde der Sache bei wärmeren Temperaturen nachgehen, der Wasserstand hat sich seitdem bei ca - 20 cm unter Normalstand eingepegelt egal welche Witterung herrscht.

Die Sorge die ich mir jetzt aktuell mache sind meine Uferpflanzen. Manche Pflanzen wie z.B. __ Hechtkraut ist ja nicht völlig winterhart und durch die fehlenden 20cm
Wasser liegen jetzt die Wurzeln sehr nah an der Wasseroberfläche und werden bei Frost einfrieren.

Soll ich den Bereich lieber mit Styropor und Folie abdecken um die Wurzeln etwas zu schützen? Was meint Ihr??


----------



## mitch (4. Jan. 2019)

Hi Jürgen,

noch ein gesundes neues 

da ja das __ Hechtkraut in der "echten" Natur ja auch unterschiedlichen Pegelständen ausgesetzt ist und anscheinend bisher überlebt hat, wird es dein Hechtkraut auch aushalten.
so schnell erfriert das Grünzeug ned.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

GEFUNDEN !!!!

Ich hab das Loch von diesem drecks Maulwurf gefunden !!!!  

Endlich.... ich hab fast meinen ganzen Teich umgegraben...

Bilder gibt es nachher, ich brauche jetzt einen Kleber für EPDM Folie.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Apr. 2019)

Und ein Maulwurf kann ein Loch in einer dicken Teichfolie fabrizieren? Das hätte ich echt nicht für möglich gehalten …


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Apr. 2019)

Auf einen Maulwurf wäre ich auch nicht gekommen. 
Glückwunsch das es jetzt gefunden hast.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2019)

Hast du den Maulwurf gesehen oder könnte es auch eine Wühlmaus gewesen sein.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

Ich gehe zu 100% von einem Maulwurf aus denn eine Wühlmaus macht keine Maulwurfhaufen sonst würde es Wühlmaushaufen heissen.
Die Löcher (die ich bisher fand) sind an 2 Stellen meines ehemaligen Moorbeets. Hier war ich leider mit dem Vlies etwas knapp und hab hier kein Vlies untergelegt.
Der Maulwurf hatte somit direkt die Folie vor sich und knabberte da herum.

Ich bin erschrocken wo überall rund um meinen Teich Maulwurfgänge sind... fast überall. Wie könnte ich die denn am besten verschließen? An den Stellen wo ich hinkomme fülle ich Erde auf aber an den nicht zugänglichen Stellen - wäre da Bauschaum eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

Hier mal die versprochenen Bilder:

Überall unter der Teichfolie finden sich Maulwurfsgänge:





  
Auch unter dem Moorbeet:




  
Wie man im 2. Bild sieht war hier das Vlies zu kurz - ich dachte mir nix dabei aber siehe da:




  
Und hier mal ein Teil meiner Teichbaustelle... Moorbeet entfernt, Brücke teils demontiert, neuer Ufergraben halb entfernt... hier geht es die Tage weiter denn dort sind auch überall noch Gänge und im Flachwasserbereich liegt kein 500er Vlies sondern nur 200er bzw. nur Trittschalldämmung.





  

Ich wäre über einen Ratschlag zu einem EPDM Kleber sehr froh. Bei meiner Teichfolie handelt es sich um EPDM von Firestone 1,15mm.


----------



## dizzzi (9. Apr. 2019)

Ich bin geschockt, dass ein Maulwurf durch EDPM Folie kommt. Ich hätte auch einen Maulwurf auf meinem Grundstück. Aber bevor ich den Teich angelegt habe , ist er zu einem anderen freien Grundstück weiter gewandert. Und bisher nicht wieder zurück gekommen. Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

@dizzzi: Ich hatte an der Stelle wo jetzt mein Gartenhaus steht (siehe Bild Teichbaustelle ganz oben) gute 20 Jahre einen Teich mit PVC-Folie - ohne Problem.

Ich weis nicht ob es nun an der anderen Folie liegt oder an der Tatsache das hier in dem Bereich wo die Nagespuren sind kein Vlies unter der Teichfolie lag...


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2019)

Nicht die Gänge verschließen, Maulwürfe sind Spezialisten im Tunnel-Bau.
Be-und Entlüftung sind so angelegt, das Sommer wie Winter immer die gleiche Temperatur in seinem Tunnel-System herrschen.
Da der “Knabe“ blind ist, ist seine Sensorik auf Tasthaare und __ Nase/ Geruch ausgelegt.
Und bei der Nase/ Geruch kannst du ihn “packen“.
Kennst du Stinkbomben?
Wunderkerze mit der Dampf-Folie aus dem Trocken-Bau 3 -5 mal umwickeln, dann anzünden und alle Belüftungs Löcher mit einer Gewehg-Platte abdichten bzw darüber legen, der Mief soll sich in den Gängen halten.
10 Stück sollten eine Wirkung zeigen.

EPDM Folie reinigen und dafür gibt es Nahtklebeband, eventuell von innen und außen, da es Löcher sind.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Apr. 2019)

Wühlmäuse fabrizieren auch Erdhaufen – zumindest in meinem Garten. Leider.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

@samurai ja ich kenne Stinkbomben, die gab es früher mal... aktuell aber nicht mehr.

Dampf Folie aus dem Trockenbau hab ich nicht aber Verpackungs-Schrumpffolie und andere Plastikfolien. Wunderkerzen hab ich auch noch einige auf Lager.

Ich kann auch einen Vulkan reinstecken und abbrennen lassen. Irgendwie muss ich mich ja wehren...


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2019)

Geht auch.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Apr. 2019)

Denkt aber bei allem berechtigten Ärger auch daran, dass Maulwürfe unter Naturschutz stehen. Vertreiben darf man sie, die Tiere verletzen oder töten aber nicht.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2019)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Denkt aber bei allem berechtigten Ärger auch daran, dass Maulwürfe unter Naturschutz stehen. Vertreiben darf man sie, die Tiere verletzen oder töten aber nicht.



Hätte ich bei meinen Grabungsarbeiten und Teichabrissarbeiten ein Tier gesehen hätte ich in dieser Sekunde um ehrlich zu sein den Naturschutz Naturschutz sein lassen. Ich habe und hatte nicht nur Ärger und Kosten, ich hab Rücken, Knieschmerzen und könnte meine Freizeit auch anderweitig verbringen.

Aber ich hab bisher noch keinen gesehen und wenn ich dem Maulwurf den guten Geruch vermiese und er nicht mehr kommt dann passt ja alles.


@samorai... reicht denn Nahtklebeband? Ich siehe hier alles mögliche an Klebern, von EPDM Kleber für die Silikonspritze bis zu Primer, Härter, Reiniger und was weis ich alles und bei Reperatursets kommt eine Kartusche für die Silikonspritze + 1qm EPDM Folie zum doppeln mit.

Ich könnte also noch Tips brauchen wie ich die Löcher kleben soll da ich aktuell noch ein Fragezeichen vor mir habe.


Da die Löcher bisher alle im Ufergraben sind habe ich mir auch schon gedacht ob ich den Ufergraben nicht mit einer weiteren Teichfolie unterlege, also quasi Teichvlies, neue Teichfolie, alte Teichfolie, Substrat.


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> schon gedacht ob ich den Ufergraben nicht mit einer weiteren Teichfolie unterlege, also quasi Teichvlies, neue Teichfolie, alte Teichfolie, Substrat.



Nur wenn die Löcher in der alten Folie abgedichtet werden, ansonsten hast du sowas wie eine große Falte wo sich Keime und anaerobe Bakterien bilden könnten .

Zur Folie; Die Kleber enthalten meistens Lösungsmittel die, die Folien immer etwas angreifen bzw schwächen an den Stellen wo sie aufgetragen werden, und 1mm oder 1,5mm sind an Material-Stärke nicht gerade der “Renner“.
Was spricht denn gegen das Nahtklebeband?

Falls du doch kleben möchtest mach eine doppelte Naht.


----------



## lollo (10. Apr. 2019)

Moin,

der Maulwurf ist ein Insektenfresser, ich glaube kaum das er der Übeltäter sein kann, und die Folie löchert.
Hier kannst du den Unterschied vielleicht erkennen.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Maulwurf ist ein Insektenfresser, ich glaube kaum das er der Übeltäter sein kann, und die Folie löchert.
> Hier kannst du den Unterschied vielleicht erkennen.




Hallo Lollo, ein wirklich sehr guter informativer Link. Habe ich mit interesse gelesen.

Der Bericht enthält ja einige Merkmale woran man einen Maulwurf von einer Wühlmaus unterscheiden kann und
leider passen bei mir deutlich mehr Merkmale für den Maulwurf. Es handelt sich also definitiv um Maulwurfsgänge.

Es muss also der Maulwurf oder ein Tier das durch den Gang kommt die Folie beschädigt haben... so komisch
es klingen mag aber ich hab im Garten den realen Beweis.


----------



## lollo (10. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

ok, ich würde den Tipp mit dem Öffnen eines Ganges mal versuchen, denn ein Maulwurf und Wasser, das passt irgend wie nicht zusammen,
aber Wasser und eine Schermaus (Gattung der Wühlmäuse) schon eher. Wichtig  ist das du diese Tiere vertreiben kannst, sonst haste nie Ruhe.

Ich habe, wie ich ja weiter oben schon beschrieben habe, bisher Ruhe vor den Tieren.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok, ich würde den Tipp mit dem Öffnen eines Ganges mal versuchen, denn ein Maulwurf und Wasser, das passt irgend wie nicht zusammen,



In den Gängen mag er bestimmt kein Wasser, aber ich habe vor ein paar Jahren im Spreewald einen Maulwurf über ein 4m breites Fließ schwimmen sehen.  .......und nein ich hatte nichts getrunken.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2019)

Maulwurf und Wasser?

Ich kenne genügend sumpfige Wiesen und Wiesen im Überschwemmungsgebiet die nur so von stattlichen Maulwurfshügeln übersäht sind. Ausserdem versickert das Wasser in meinem Fall ja im Erdreich.

Ich bin allerdings gespannt ob die gefundenen Löcher wirklich das Problem lösen oder ob an anderer Stelle nicht auch noch ein Loch ist das ich noch nicht gefunden habe. Mich macht die Tatsache das die Löcher im Ufergraben waren etwas unsicher. Ich find es erstaunlich das da so viel Wasser rauslaufen kann.


Ansonsten ist rund um den Teich wirklich alles ausgehölt...
 

Gegenmaßnahmen sind ausräuchern mit Feuerwerk und zufüllen wo möglich.
  


Ich habe heute nachmittag bei 2 Teichshops angerufen und hab mich beraten lassen wegen der Reperatur der Löcher. Dabei bekam ich 2 verschiedene Antworten.

Der eine Shop meinte ich soll eine Innotec Kleberkartusche EPDM Kleber kaufen, Folie säubern, Kleber grossflächig auftragen und ein Folienreststück draufkleben ähnlich wie man einen Fahrradschlauch flickt.

Der andere Shop meinte ich müsste die Folie reinigen, dann eine Grundierung draufstreichen und anschließend ein breites Nahtband aufkleben.


Hab mich nun mal für die Variante 1 entschieden und eine EPDM-Kleberkartusche bestellt. Hoffe das war richtig...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Apr. 2019)

Zitat: „Ich kenne genügend sumpfige Wiesen und Wiesen im Überschwemmungsgebiet die nur so von stattlichen Maulwurfshügeln übersäht sind.“

Klingt als sprächest Du von meinem Garten …


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Apr. 2019)

Alter.... Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt bei dir @pyro


----------



## lollo (11. Apr. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> einen Maulwurf über ein 4m breites Fließ schwimmen sehen


Moin,
in der Not frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Apr. 2019)

Ich bin auch gespannt – viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Teichrettung wünsche ich!


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2019)

Dankeschön.

Die Baustelle ruht im Moment - ich brauche erst Nachschub an Vlies, Folie und Zement. Spätestens am Sonntag will ich weiterbauen, evtl. auch mit einer Vergrößerung des Moorbeets falls dieser Plan hier funktioniert:

grün = alte Teichfolie
schwarz = neues Teichfolienstück
  

Kann man das so machen oder haut mir da irgendwie doch Wasser ab? Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre das hier dann die Löcher in der grünen Folie im Moorbeet keine Rolle mehr spielt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Apr. 2019)

Normal musst du die Folie unbedingt miteinander verkleben denn wie schon gesagt wurde würden sich dort anaerobe Batterien ansiedeln die keiner im Teich möchte. 
Auch wird durch dieses übereinander liegen eine Art Kapilarwirkung erzeugt und das Wasser zieht raus.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Apr. 2019)

anaerobe Batterien   halten die länger?


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2019)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal googeln was das für Bakterien sind... ich hab noch keine Ahnung.

Die Sache mit der Kapilarwirkung dachte ich trifft nicht zu da die beiden Folien über den Ufergrabenwall gehen aber wenn hier meine Wunschannahme nicht zutrifft dann kann ich leider nicht so bauen wie ich mir das im Kopf schon ausgemalt habe... schade.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Apr. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> anaerobe Batterien  halten die länger?


Ach ********  und ich hatte den Text auch noch einmal durchgelesen.


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2019)

So, News... am Freitag und Samstag kamen die Warenlieferungen... EPDM Kleber aus der Silikonkartusche, 300er Teichvlies, 6 QM EPDM Teichfolie und noch 12 QM PVC Teichfolie für ein anderes Projekt.

Die 2 Stellen im Moorbeet die beschädigt waren wurden von mir mit einem Flicken EPDM Folie und grosszügigem Kleberauftrag nun geklebt. Das sollte dicht sein und dicht bleiben.

  

Nun da ich schon eine Baustelle habe und mein Moorbeet derzeit herausgerissen ist würde ich dieses recht gern vergrößern. Mit der ursprünglichen Teichfolie geht das nicht, deshalb hätte ich ein paar Fragen...
Dieses Thema gehört aber nicht mehr hier herein, deshalb bitte in meinem Teichbauthread (siehe Signatur) weiterlesen... danke.


----------



## pyro (16. Apr. 2019)

Die letzten Tage waren wir sehr fleissig - auch die komplette Flachwasserzone wurde kontrolliert. Auch hier tobte der Maulwurf unter der Teichfolie und da mir beim letzten Teichumbau das Teichvlies ausging habe ich nur Trittschalldämmung unter die Folie gelegt. Die Folie musste also kontrolliert werden und der Baufehler beseitigt werden...


Zunächst also alle Pflanzen aus dem Ufergraben und Flachwasserbereich entfernen, anschließend alle Steine weg...
  

Folie umklappen und die Maulwurfgänge verschließen...
  

Neu gekauftes Teichvlies in einem Stück ohne Schnittkante reinlegen...
  

Ufergraben und Flachwasserbereich wieder neu befüllen, bepflanzen und dekorieren...
  

Zuletzt das Moorbeet wieder bepflanzen und dekorieren... nebenbei befülle ich den Teich wieder mit Wasser.
  


Nun, damit dachte ich sei mein Problem beseitigt... gegen 18 Uhr hatte ich einen Abstand von 17,1cm zwischen Brücke und Wasseroberfläche.

Vor 10 Minuten hatte ich einen Abstand von 20,5cm ...  ((

Da kann ich mich jetzt irgendwie gar nicht drüber freuen das während der Messung im Licht der Stirnlampe ein Molch vorbeigeschwommen ist.

Der ganze Aufwand hat das Problem also nicht beseitigt.


Ich habe nun aber rund herum den Teichrand kontrolliert und alle zweifelhaften Stellen ausgebessert. Es kann kein Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen werden, somit bleibt leider leider nur die Möglichkeit das weitere Löcher in der Teichfolie sind. 

Allerdings weis ich nun echt nicht wo ich das suchen anfangen soll denn jetzt ist wirklich überall 500er Vlies unter der Folie und da kommt der Maulwurf nicht durch... eine echte Scheisssituation....


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2019)

Laut Wiki gehen die Gänge bis zu 1 Meter tief. 
Ich sag mal das ist echt Sch....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Apr. 2019)

Pyro, Du hast mein Mitgefühl – so ein riesengroßer Mist! Und das nach all der Arbeit …


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2019)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Pyro, Du hast mein Mitgefühl – so ein riesengroßer Mist! Und das nach all der Arbeit …


Auch von mir 

Aber lass dich dennoch nicht unterkriegen. 
Es ist eine miese Arbeit aber es muss gemacht werden und du wirst deinen Teich wieder dicht bekommen.


----------



## PeBo (17. Apr. 2019)

Vielleicht rühren die circa 3 cm Wasserverlust auch daher, dass sich die Pflanzen und die Erde in deinen neugestalteten Ecken erst wieder voll saugen mussten. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Vielleicht rühren die circa 3 cm Wasserverlust auch daher, dass sich die Pflanzen und die Erde in deinen neugestalteten Ecken erst wieder voll saugen mussten.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Das war nachts natürlich auch meine grosse Hoffnung die jedoch heute morgen starb. Kurz vor 9 Uhr war der Abstand Brückenbalken - Wasseroberfläche bei 25.5cm gestanden und ich war mächtig sauer und ungenießbar denn im Oktober stellte ich diesen Wasserverlust in einem Zeitraum von knapp über 24h fest - jetzt läuft die gleiche Menge Wasser in nur gut 13 Stunden aus dem Teich. Heute abend waren es 27.5cm - langsam ist wieder Stillstand.

Ich versuchte mich zu beruhigen und überlegte was kann ich tun um die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden....

Ich hab vorn alles kontrolliert und neu gebaut, ich hab rundherum die Kapillarsperre mehrmals kontrolliert. Im grossen Ufergraben sinkt das Wasser deutlich langsamer als im Teich somit muss der dicht sein. Es bleibt also nur noch das ganze hintere Teichufer, ca. 10-12m wo ein Loch sein müsste... aber wo. Die sehr schweren und bestens verwurzelten Pflanzen an der Hinterseite herausschneiden und herausheben um die Folie zu kontrollieren macht sehr viel arbeit.
Da kam mir der Gedanke das es bei uns ja schon seit Wochen nicht mehr geregnet hat, der Rasen braun ist, die Erde komplett trocken und mir fehlen in 13 Stunden um die 2000 Liter - das muss man doch sehen, da muss es doch feuchte Erde oder feuchtes Vlies geben.

Ausserhalb des Teichs kann ich leicht und gut graben und so fing ich an zu graben - ich hatte auch noch genügend Wut im Bauch die raus musste...

Ich fand immer wieder Maulwurfgänge und überprüfte mit einem flexiblen Schlauch wohin die Gänge gehen und wie weit der Schlauch reingeht bis die nächste Kurve kommt. So hab ich mich immer weiter und tiefer vorgearbeitet und auf einmal als ich den Schlauch reinschob ein schmatzendes Geräusch - Schlauch raus... feuchte Erde. Runtergebuddelt, reingefasst - klatschnass.

Ich weis nun, das das Wasser über einen Maulwurfgang abfliesst. Den Gang werde ich nach Ostern weiter verfolgen und alles soweit möglich von aussen aufgraben um die Stelle so gut es geht zu lokalisieren ehe ich im Teich den Uferbereich entferne.

Jetzt fahr ich aber erst mal 4 Tage weg in die Berge - Kurzurlaub. Am Ostermontag muss ich arbeiten und dann ab Dienstag schau ich weiter.

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Osterfest, ein paar sonnige Feiertage und danke für Eure Gedanken und Anteilnahme.


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2019)

Pyro,
ich hab ja die gesamte Zeit bei Dir mitgelesen, und meine Vermutung war  eine Wühlmaus, da die das ja bei mir macht . 
Mir fehlen im Schnitt immer so 10 cm Wasser. Hab mich dran gewöhnt, und fülle immer wieder mal auf ( Brunnenwasser )
Außerdem schlemme ich in den Gang öfter mit Wasser ein ( voll wird der nie ) . Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, daß die
Wühlmaus irgendwann verschwindet, und sich das Loch zusetzt.
Schöne Ostertage .


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2019)

So, bin wieder da... hatte ein paar schöne Tage in den Bergen aber jetzt seit gestern nachmittag wieder die alten Probleme zuhause am Teich. Ich hab natürlich gleich begonnen zu suchen und ich war mal wieder erfolgreich.

Heute mittag hab ich eine Beschädigung in der Teichfolie gefunden die auf jeden Fall schuld am Wasserverlust ist. Ich hab inzwischen die Uferpflanzen entfernt und zuvor die Teichfolie und das 500er Teichvlies hochgeschlagen. Leider musste ich hier etwas feststellen was ich niemals für möglich gehalten habe und was mir gerade schwer im Magen liegt...
Der Maulwurf hat sich an mehreren Stellen durchs 500er Teichvlies gearbeitet. Teils lagen 2 Lagen übereinander in der Ecke und so kam er bisher nur durch eine Schicht... aber dort wo das Loch ist lag leider nur eine Lage Vlies und da hat sich das Tier durchgeknabbert sowie die Teichfolie beschädigt. Die beschädigte Stelle in der Teichfolie ist etwa so gross wie eine Euromünze.

Jetzt brauch ich schon wieder Euren Rat. Die Tatsache das sich der Maulwurf durch 500er Vlies genagt hat beunruhigt mich sehr stark, die Gänge des Maulwurfs gehen weiter grossflächig unter der Flachwasserpflanzzone weiter - einen flexiblen Schlauch kann ich auf beiden Seiten locker 1m weit in die Gänge reinschieben.
Ein weiteres Loch in der tieferen Flachwasserpflanzzone kann ich (noch!!) ausschließen da das Wasser im Teich bleibt, deshalb gehe ich aktuell davon aus das ich das Problemloch gefunden habe.
Aber was nun... Loch flicken, die Stelle nochmal mit 2-3 Lagen Vlies belegen und wieder zurückbauen?
Oder soll ich alle Pflanzen entfernen (ist ne brutale Arbeit), die Maulwurfgänge alle zuschütten und überall nochmal 1-2 Lagen Vlies zusätzlich drunterlegen?
Soll ich Hasenstallgitter zwischen die Vlieslagen legen?
Oder soll ich ganz was anderes machen???

Was ist ratsam im weiteren Verlauf der Baustelle?


Damit Ihr Euch die aktuelle Situation vorstellen könnt hier ein paar Bilder:

 
Unten im Bild der Maulwurfgang. Bildmitte links sieht man deutlich das runde Loch wo das Vlies durchbissen wurde. Bildmitte rechts ist das Vlies auch schon beschädigt worden.

 
Etwa 0,5m weiter - der Maulwurfgang ist deutlich sichtbar. Links im Bild die Stelle mit doppeltem Vlies. Das unterste Vlies ist durchlöchert - ganz links in der oberen Lage Vlies sieht man das bereits angerauht ist. Ausgehend von der Stelle wo der Maulwurfgang verschwindet kann ich einen Schlauch gut 1m weit reinschieben.

 
Hier noch eine Übersicht der Baustelle. Der oben erwähnte Gang geht Richtung Bildvordergrund, ein weiterer Gang verläuft dann am Teichufer/Zaun entlang nach links und rechts.

Was meint Ihr?? Danke für jeden Tip und Ratschlag!!!


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Der Maulwurf hat sich an mehreren Stellen durchs 500er Teichvlies gearbeitet.


Bist Du sicher, daß es nicht doch eine Wühlmaus ist ?? Der Maulwurf buddelt sich auch bei mir am Teichrand lang, hat aber noch nie was
beschädigt. Die Wühlmäuse dagegen, nagen alles an, auch die Folie . 
Ich habe bei mir alle Gänge unter Wasser gesetzt, und dabei auch pitschnasse Fliehmäuse entdeckt. Das mache ich jetzt täglich, und hoffe, daß sie irgendwann
klein begeben, und wenigstens unter dem Teich verschwinden. Da ich aber einen Brunnen habe, und kein Leitungswasser benutzen muß, ist die
ganze Angelegenheit nicht so kostspielig . 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall erst mal flicken, vielleicht reicht das ja. ( Ich hab schon ca.10 Flicken )


----------



## DbSam (23. Apr. 2019)

Vlies ist gegen Nager die letzte Wahl, die lachen darüber ...


pyro schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?? Danke für jeden Tip und Ratschlag!!!



Na ja, wenn das Ufer schon einmal zerlegt ist ... 
Dann würde ich mir ein paar Zementsäcke besorgen und mit deren Inhalt das Ufer neu ausformen.
Damit die Schicht nicht so dick werden muss, kannst Du darin gern das Hasendrahtgitter einarbeiten ...
Dann ist Ruhe.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dieser Tipp lag mir aber auch schon bei dem von Dir zuletzt geflickten Stück auf der Zunge - aber man will ja nicht so viel nörgeln ...


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2019)

Hier die aktuellsten Bilder.

 
Loch im Teich Wasserseite

 
Loch im Teich Erdseite

 
Maulwurfsgang in der Flachwasserzone - vorn im Bild 20cm, hinten 30 cm tief. Dort wo der graue Schlauch zu sehen ist geht ein Gang weiter - der Schlauch ist ca. 1,2m lang.

 
Andere Perspektive, auch oben am Bildrand verschwindet der Gang, auch hier kann ich ca. 60cm weit einen Schlauch reinschieben. Hier kann ich den Gang allerdings nicht weiter verfolgen weil ich dazu den kompletten grossen Ufergraben ausgraben müsste. Dazu geht mir leider irgendwie die Zeit aus.
Im Bild ganz links bei der Grünpflanze das Loch - hier kommt der Maulwurf durch ein Entwässerungsloch im Zaunfundament in meinen Garten. Ich werde hier ein Drainagerohr einbauen und das Loch dann zubetonieren. Damit ist schon mal der derzeitige Zugang in meinen Garten von der Wiese her unterbunden.

In der Wiese werde ich noch so manchen Gang freilegen und ein paar pyrotechnische Experimente starten. Das OK vom Bauern hab ich dafür denn der ist genausowenig begeistert über die Maulwurfhügel im Mähwerk...

 
Ein Bild vom Steg aus. Rote Linie = aktuell noch vorhandene Maulwurfgänge unter der Teichfolie in ca. 25-40cm tiefe, noch nicht freigelegt. Gelb war ein Maulwurfgang in ca. 10cm tiefe der aktuell schon verfüllt ist.


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2019)

@jolantha: Sicher bin ich mir nicht, allerdings findet sich weiter oben ein Beitrag mit einem Link zur Unterscheidung von Maulwurf und Wühlmaus und hier deuten mehr Merkmale auf einen Maulwurf hin. Ausserdem hab ich 2018 schon mal einen Maulwurf in diesem Gangsystem festgesetzt und gefangen.

Natürlich könnte es auch sein das jetzt eine Wühlmaus dieses vorhandene Gangsystem verwendet. Allerdings sind keine weiteren Anzeichen für eine Wühlmaus vorhanden.

@Carsten: Das wäre mit sicherheit die beste Lösung aber da wird mir mein Urlaub wohl nicht reichen und eigendlich wollte ich noch andere Dinge auch schaffen... mein Zeitplan stimmt hinten und vorn nicht mehr...


Was sagt  Ihr (und alle anderen natürlich auch) zu den Löchern im Beitrag oben. Nach Nagespuren sieht das doch eher weniger aus oder?


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Nach Nagespuren sieht das doch eher weniger aus oder


Habe zwar nicht wirklich Ahnung von Folie, aber bin da bei dir.
Für mich sieht das aus wie eine Überdehnung, welche dann zu diesem Rissbild führte.


----------



## lollo (24. Apr. 2019)

Moin,
sieht gar nicht nach einem Nager aus die Löcher, oder er sticht sie mit einem Messer dort rein. 
Meine Löcher waren fast immer kreisrund gewesen, und die Ränder gezackt, entweder vom Rand
an tiefer runter gefressen, oder dort wo eine Falte war, und die Scherrmaus gut anfangen konnte.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Apr. 2019)

Ich hätte nun auch wie Carsten gesagt Beton und Hasendraht.


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2019)

@lollo  Ja, deine Bilder hatte ich im Kopf und deshalb stellte ich auch die Frage. Man sieht zwar im Bild der Erdseite ganz kleine winzige Risse vom Loch aus unten links aber insgesamt sieht das für meinen unfachmännischen Blick fast eher nach Abreibung aus. Ich frage mich was da los ist... 


 Was hält Ihr von der Vorgehensweise das ich Zement auf den Sanduntergrund streue (ähnlich Puderzucker auf einen Kuchen) und das ganze dann vorsichtig mit Sprühstrahl benetze damit sich auf dem Sand eine Art Kruste bildet? Darauf dann das Vlies und die Teichfolie?


Beim Loch reparieren lass ich mich aktuell auch noch beraten ob beidseitig EPDM Kleber aus der vorhandenen Silikonkartusche und darauf ein ca. 10x10cm grosser EPDM Folienflicken oder beidseitig ein Nahtband mit allem nötigen Zubehör. Diese Stelle ist im Durchschnitt 10-15cm unter Wasser.


----------



## Sascha696 (25. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> @lollo Was hält Ihr von der Vorgehensweise das ich Zement auf den Sanduntergrund streue (ähnlich Puderzucker auf einen Kuchen) und das ganze dann vorsichtig mit Sprühstrahl benetze damit sich auf dem Sand eine Art Kruste bildet? .


Moin, da kannst du den Zement auch gleich vom Winde verwehen lassen.. bringt nichts, wird wahrscheinlich verbrennen dein Zement. Vernünftige Mischung mit 08 Estrichkies und 3 cm Aufträgen und du hast Ruhe. 
Seit langem lese ich mal wieder im Forum und bin gleich hier hängen geblieben und freue mich gerade darüber das ich alles betoniert habe. 
Ich hoffe du bekommst dein Problem in den Griff 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2019)

@Sascha696 
Hallo Sascha, bei einem so grossen Teich wie Deinem hätte ich wohl auch alles betoniert. Mein Teich ist dagegen ja nur eine "Pfütze" und für die Größe ist betonieren soweit ich weis nicht so verbreitet.
Ich hab seit über 30 Jahren einen Gartenteich am Grundstück, früher mit PVC Folie... 2010 kam dann der jetzige mit EPDM und bis vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich niemals Probleme mit Wasserverlust aufgrund einer Beschädigung durch Maulwurf/Wühlmaus. Ich hatte also auch beim Bau damals gar keinen Grund zu betonieren.

Jetzt im nachhinein zu betonieren ist natürlich der Megagau und teilweise auch gar nicht mehr möglich unter die Folie zu kommen an manchen Stellen es sei denn ich nehm 3 Wochen Urlaub und baue meinen Teich komplett zurück ... was einem Neubau dann gleich kommen würde.

Natürlich wäre diese Lösung für die Zukunft die beste aber die Zeit ist gerade gegen mich und ich muss irgendwie den besten Kompromiss finden....


Ich hab nun inzwischen mal den Teichbau Wilke kontaktiert, Fotos hingesendet und um Rat gefragt. Dort hatte ich ja alles zum Teichbau gekauft damals und ich bekam auch promt eine Antwort. Mir wurde empfohlen das Loch mit EPDM-Kleber und einem Folienflicken beidseits zu kleben. Das hab ich dann auch heute gemacht.

Holzbrett unterlegen und die Teichfolie mit einem Schleifvlies bzw. sehr feinem Schleifpapier reinigen und etwas aufrauhen:
  

Mit dem Flicken die selbe Vorgehensweise, dann auf den Flicken EPDM-Kleber auftragen, gleichmäßig verteilen und das ganze dann auf die Folie legen,
andrücken und anschließend am Rand verstreichen. Dann ein kleineres Holzbrett drauf, mit einem Stein beschweren und trocknen lassen:
  

Nach ein paar Stunden Wartezeit die gleiche Prozedur auf der Unterseite:
  

Und ebenfalls wieder gut verstreichen, dann eine dünne Folie drüber damit das Holzbrett nicht anklebt, dann mit Holzbrett und Stein beschweren:
 


Ich hoffe das somit das Loch geflickt ist und alles gut ist.


Morgen werde ich soweit möglich die Gänge des Maulwurfs mit Wasser/Sand/Zementgemisch auffüllen. Ich hab auch die Stelle am Zaun gefunden wo der Maulwurf/Wühlmaus in den Garten gelangt - ein Entwässerungsloch im Fundament. Dort kommt ein Drainagerohr hindurch mit einem kleinen Gulli im Garten und am Rand der Wiese, der Rest wird zubetoniert.
Unter das Vlies werde ich wohl verzinkten Hasenstallzaun legen - etwas Schutz falls es wieder soweit kommt das ein Maulwurf den Weg in den Garten findet...


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Eigentlich bist du zu bedauern, hast den Teich modernisiert mit EPDM -Folie und gedacht du tust dir und den Teich das richtige an.

Wenn man mal von den Eigenschaften der PVC-Folie und der EPDM ausgeht, dann bleibt die EPDM wegen dem hohen Kautschuk-Anteil Dauer-Elastisch.
Die PVC-Folie hingegen wird immer härter.

Eventuell war/ist das nachgeben der EPDM-Folie der entscheidende Nachteil .
Aber wer denkt denn in solchen Kriterien.


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

tja so sieht es aus. Ich wollte was gutes haben, was lange hält und ich lange freude und keine Probleme habe. Deswegen auch das 500er Vlies - im alten PVC Teich hatte ich nur 200er Vlies. Es sollte alles gut und toll werden... leider ist es jetzt anders gekommen und ich muss bei jedem Maulwurf in Zukunft Angst haben das wieder ein Loch entsteht.

Ich werde allerdings noch ein paar Abwehrmaßnahmen ergreifen die evtl. hoffentlich was bringen.


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Apr. 2019)

Wühlmäuse graben recht flach, Maulwürfe graben in die Tiefe. Wenn Du die aussperren willst, kannst Du rund um den Teich senkrechte Wände aus Kaninchendraht oder Beton machen, ich würd 2m tief gehen. Extrem viel Aufwand, das wäre was für einen Minibagger. Sonst eigentlich kaum machbar. Die Gänge zubetonieren wird nichts bringen, der Maulwurf gräbt außen rum.

Angenommen, es ist eine Wühlmaus, die darf man bejagen. Schussfallen bieten sich da an. Wenn das nur eine wäre, die sich in ein Wohngebiet verirrt hat, die könnte man entfernen. Aber solange da von des Bauern Wiese immer wieder Nachschub kommt, ist das wohl aussichtslos.

Was hilft ist, alle Hügel platt zu machen und die Gänge zu zerstören. Reicht meist, da drauf rum zu trampeln. Auf die Weise sieht man, wenn neue gebaut werden, wo gerade wer aktiv ist, dann kann man da gezielt abfangen.

Diese ganzen Piepsgeräte haben bei mir nichts bewirkt. Aber die können helfen, wenn die Tiere in ruhigere Ecken ausweichen können. Das konnten sie hier nicht, weil am Ende jeder Piepser hatte. Ob Du Deine Fische und __ Frösche mit den Tönen quälen willst, ist noch mal eine andere Frage.


----------



## bernias (30. Apr. 2019)

Wir hatten auch am Teich unter der Folie Wühlmausgänge. Alle ziemlich oberflächlich, wenig in die Tiefe.
Aus meiner Erfahrung bewegen sich Maulwürfe nicht direkt an etwas Festem wie einer Folie.
Als wir dabei zuschauen konnten, wie ein Flox in die Erde verschwand, habe ich den Wühlmäusen die Freundschaft gekündigt und
Gift mit einem Greifer in die Gänge geschoben.
Seit dem ist Ruhe und das schon >6Jahre.


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2019)

In den letzten Tagen war ich am Wochenende und in der Freizeit nach Feierabend wieder fleissig am Teich arbeiten.  

Ich habe so gut es ging mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt und der Wasserstand ist jetzt ca. 10cm unter Höchststand. Die Stelle mit dem Loch ist ca. 7cm unter Wasser und ich bemerke keinen Wasserverlust mehr im Teich. 

Es scheint, als sei das Problem gelöst.... wie lange steht in den Sternen. Ich hoffe das ich nun wieder mind. 8 Jahre meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2019)

Wer sich zu früh freut.....

 Ich habe keinen Plan, mein Teich hielt mehrere Tage lang das Wasser, ich füllte nach und nach mit Regenwasser und Leitungswasser auf näherte mich nach und nach dem Maximalstand bis Donnerstag.

Freitag war ich nicht im Garten, Samstag mittag bemerkte ich einen Wasserschwund, aktuell fehlen 9 cm - in den letzten 14 Stunden ca. 4cm.

Meine Verklebung sieht aber gut aus, ich weis langsam keinen Rat mehr... das ist echt megadeprimierend. Als hätte ich nichts anderes zu tun ...


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hätte nun auch wie Carsten gesagt Beton und Hasendraht.


Ich habe auch so gemacht, als ein Maulwurf sich auf meinem Grundstück befand. Der pendelte immer zwischen meinem Nachbarn und mir. Und als er dann mal mehrere Hügel beim Nachbarn gemacht hatte, habe ich die Grenze mit Kaninchendraht geschlossen. Der Nachbar hat einen Hund, und das hat dann den Maulwurf bewegt noch weiter zu ziehen.
Seit 5 Jahren Ruhe.


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2019)

So, heute hab ich wirklich mal eine Minute dran gedacht einen Kipper Humus zu bestellen und den Teich einfach zuzufüllen.... der Gedanke ist nach wie vor noch etwas in mir...


Ich dachte es kann nicht schlimmer kommen... bis heute nachmittag.

Mein Teich war heute früh bis knapp unter der alten Verklebungsstelle wieder ausgeloffen - so knapp 3000 Liter sind somit von Donnerstag bis Samstag früh weggeflossen. 
Damit aber nicht genug....

Stehe ich heut mittag am Teich und bin überrascht weil das Wasserfallbecken so leer ist obwohl es nachts geregnet hat und dieses Becken vom Gartenhaus gespeist wird. Ich fülle also gutgläubig mit dem __ Wasserschlauch auf.... und stelle 4h später fest das das Becken wieder bis auf ca. 5cm Wasserhöhe komplett leer ist.

Jetzt hab ich nicht nur im Teich ein Loch sondern auch noch im Wasserfallbecken und langsam hab ich echt die Sch.... voll, aber dermaßen das kann ich nicht beschreiben.

Am Donnerstag oder Freitag muss demnach etwas passiert sein. Das Wasserfallbecken war bisher immer dicht und der Teich hielt ebenfalls das Wasser ein paar Tage. Ich sehe absolut nichts, keine Veränderung ausserhalb des Teichs aber nun sind beide Teichfolien beschädigt.

Ich muss nun ab morgen beruflich 8 Tage weg und wenn ich ab 20.5. wieder zurück bin dann bin ich gespannt wie ich mich entscheide. Freizeit für die Sache hab ich jedenfalls eigendlich keine mehr, ich hätte eine andere wichtige Baustelle geplant und brauch die Zeit dafür.

Das ist echt so ********...


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß irgendwie gar nicht was ich darauf antworten soll
Ist schon eine S..... Situation. 
Ich glaube einer der ersten und im Nachhinein besten Gedanken war, sch. Auf die ganze Arbeit, hau die Folie raus und mach komplett neue rein.
Dabei hätte man dann auch die Ursache gesehen und gleich vernünftig beheben können. Aber jetzt hatst du wieder und wieder so viel Arbeit und Zeit investiert. 
Da kann ich dich vollkommen verstehen wenn du die Erde kommen lässt. 
Jedoch bedenke, das mit der Erde ist relativ schnell erledigt, aber wie viele schöne Stunden habt ihr im Garten und am Teich verbracht?
Nur weil es gerade mal ein paar Tage blöd läuft.....?
Dazu das ganze klein Getier was sich auf dich verlässt.....

Ich hoffe ich habe dir jetzt ordentlich Schuldgefühle eingeredet und du machst den Teich wieder schön. 
Also los Folie bestellen und raus Teich schon etwas ausräumen sonst gibt es 
Egal was du da für ein tolles neues Projekt hast, dises hier hat ältere  Rechte. 
Und vergesst alle nicht, heute ist Muttertag. Wagt mal einfach, Danke.


Liest du hier etwa immer noch rum


----------



## dizzzi (12. Mai 2019)

Ich denke auch, da es bisher zu keiner Besserung gekommen ist, alles auf Null zu stellen. Lebewesen raus. Wenn es erlaubt ist den Maulwurf vertreiben. Und dann einen schönen neuen Teich, und alle Erfahrungen die du gemacht hast, in die Planung einbeziehen.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## ralph_hh (12. Mai 2019)

Ohne. Keine schönen Nachrichten. Das klingt danach, dass Maus oder Maulwurf sich neue Wege gegraben haben. Das machen die so, wenn die alten kaputt sind... 
Alles raus und Beton unter die Folie... Die Arbeit braucht doch niemand.


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, da es bisher zu keiner Besserung gekommen ist, alles auf Null zu stellen. Lebewesen raus. Wenn es erlaubt ist den Maulwurf vertreiben. Und dann einen schönen neuen Teich, und alle Erfahrungen die du gemacht hast, in die Planung einbeziehen.
> 
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen.




Danke fürs Daumen drücken... Maulwurf vertreiben? Naturschutz geht mir diesbezüglich inzwischen Lichtjahre an einem Körperteil vorbei. Wenn ich den sehe wird er scheibchenweise zerkleinert, kommt auf meinen alten Grill und wird dann für nachbars Katze angerichtet. Bei mir liegen hier die Nerven blank und auch wenn mich jetzt manche für diese Aussage negativ bewerten... ICH hab den Ärger und wenn Euch das Tier so lieb ist dann kommt zu mir und fangt es ehe ich es in die Finger bekomme.... Bei mir ist da jetzt der geringste Funke Spass und Verständnis gestorben.


Wenn sich ein Tier neue Wege gegraben hat dann müsste man doch irgendwas sehen, irgendwo muss der Erdaushub ja hin aber man sieht nix, null. Es ist absolut verteufelt.

Den Teich komplett neu machen da bin ich einen guten vierstelligen Betrag los und meinen Jahresurlaub.

Ich fahre jetzt erst mal weg, bin beruflich die nächsten 8 Tage unterwegs und nicht zuhause. Das Thema belastet inzwischen schon die ganze Familie. Die andere Baustelle kann fast nicht mehr warten da hier der Zeitplan langsam drängt und es hier um ein wichtiges Bauvorhaben geht das ich eigendlich schon
vor Wochen beginnen wollte...

Vielleicht hab ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Eingebung was ich mit dem Teich mache. Ja ich hatte viele schöne Stunden dort aber so geht es jedenfalls nicht weiter, wir alle waren letztes Wochenende so glücklich das nach dem 2. Anlauf wieder alles passt und haben unter der Woche wieder alles so schön dekoriert und jetzt ist alles wieder hin. Der Wasserstand im Teich ist übrigends ca. 1-2cm unter der verklebten Stelle, also definitiv ein neues Loch und keine missglückte Verklebung.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Mai 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand angeregt, das Wasser komplett raus zu nehmen um die Folie zu begutachten.
Repariert werden kann ja auch von der Wasserseite.

Es ist auch möglich, an einer defekten Stelle einen Längsschnitt von fast oben bis unten zu machen, reparieren und dann vom Profi schweißen zu lassen.


----------



## AndreaR (13. Mai 2019)

Och das klingt wirklich unerquicklich.
Wenn bei mir Wasserverlust ist, schaue ich immer als erstes (und bislang war es das auch immer) ob eine Pflanze den Bachlauf hoichgewachsen ist und einen Wurzeldamm gebaut hat. Leider habe ich den Lauf etwas zu flach gebaut, nund dann passiert das manchmal. Mein Plan im Sommer: Seiten erhöhen. 
So was kann es bei dir nicht sein? Also mit dem Wasserfallbecken? Der Verlust im Teich scheint ja leider klare Ursachen zu haben.

Wünsche Dir dass Du es hinbekommst und noch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen kannst. 

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## klabautermann (13. Mai 2019)

Sorry, war Quatsch...


----------



## pyro (21. Mai 2019)

So, bin wieder zurück.

Aufgrund des massiven Regens hat der Teich wieder etwas Wasserstand zugelegt. Scheinbar ist hier nur ein kleines Loch. Im Wasserfallbecken scheint das Loch größer zu sein denn obwohl die Dachrinne des halben Gartenhauses hier reingeht bleibt das Becken leer...

Eine Entscheidung über die Zukunft habe ich noch nicht getroffen, mal abwarten. Als ich gestern Nacht nochmal am Moorbeet war um __ Schnecken abzusammeln sah ich im Teich meine __ Molche schön umherschwimmen. Ob die damit einverstanden sind den Teich zuzuschütten???


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> Als ich gestern Nacht nochmal am Moorbeet war um __ Schnecken abzusammeln sah ich im Teich meine __ Molche schön umherschwimmen. Ob die damit einverstanden sind den Teich zuzuschütten???



Hi Jürgen,
die Molche sind bestimmt nicht damit einverstanden, und du wärst auch ned glücklich damit. 
Und wenn du jetzt keine Zeit hast um es zu reparieren, dann mach es halt nächstes Jahr. Der wechselnde Wasserstand ist zwar ärgerlich aber auch kein KO für den Teich.


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2019)

Erst mal danke an Mitch für das lange Telefonat... ich glaub es war ja deutlichst über 1 Stunde. War sehr schön mal wieder zu ratschen.

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter war ich nach der Arbeit auch im Garten unterwegs und schau an... neue Erdhäufchen, neue Gänge im Rasen und direkt am Teich dort wo vor 2 Wochen die Baustelle war und ich alle Gänge zugeschüttet habe.

Langsam tendiere ich nun doch dahin das Wühlmäuse am Werk sind denn die Gänge jetzt sind nicht typisch für Maulwürfe. Es gibt keine Maulwurfshaufen sondern eher in geringer Tiefe verlaufende Gänge wo die Erde entlang des Gangs nur nach oben gedrückt wurde und als langgezogene Aufhäufung sichtbar ist. Ich hab auf jeden Fall sofort 2 Fallen in die frischen Gänge eingesetzt und mal sehen ob die kommenden Tage Nachbars Katze ein Festmahl bekommt.

Ein frischer Gang war jedenfalls auch ausserhalb des Grundstücks auf der Wiese zu sehen und ich bin dem nachgegangen mit Schaufel und Spaten und siehe da... Wasser. Also ich hab mal wieder den Bereich wo der Teich ausläuft bzw. wo das Wasser hinläuft gefunden.

Morgen gehe ich der Sache mal im Grundstück am Teich nach und bin gespannt.


Da die Mistviecher aktiv sind im Garten muss ich dahingehend auch handeln. Wer hier Tips hat bitte schreiben. Man kann mir auch eine PN senden wenn der Tip nicht legal oder so ist... ich verrate sicher nix. Ich will diese Viecher los werden und dazu ist mir jedes Mittel recht sofern mein Teich nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und mein Garten das so halbwegs verkraftet. Also egal was, ich bin so sauer ich kipp auch nen halben Liter Altöl in den Gänge falls das was bringen sollte hauptsache ich rotte diese Viecher aus..


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Schau mal ob du hier was passendes findest.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Wüh.....69i57j0l5.9183j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ralph_hh (24. Mai 2019)

Meine Erfahrung beschränkt sich leider auf Maulwürfe. Die sind gegen Lärm und Gestank weitestgehend immun.

Angeblich sollten sich die Viecher vertreiben lassen, wenn sie ausweichen können. Also einen Piepser aufstellen und hoffen, dass sie dann die Wiese nebenan schöner finden. Wenn aber alle ringsum auch Piepser aufstellen, wird das nichts.

Fallen helfen. Gibt Schußfallen mit 9mm Platzpatronen. Nach der ersten Leiche weißt Du auch genau, was es war. Wühlmäuse darf man bejagen.

Aber Wühlmäuse vermehren sich schnell... Langfristig wird es wohl nur helfen, den Teich von unten zu panzern. Nun graben Wühlmäuse aber nicht so tief wie Maulwürfe, von daher kann es vielleicht auch schon helfen, rings um den Teich einen Meter tief eine Barriere zu bauen. Engmaschigen Draht oder Beton.

https://wühlmaus-frei.de/wie-tief-graben-wuehlmaeuse/


----------



## pyro (24. Mai 2019)

Heute vormittag bin ich der Sache nachgegangen, hier die aktuellen Fakten:

Die 2 Wühlmaus-Klappfallen die ich gestern abend in 2 Gänge eingesetzt habe wurden "untergraben".

Daraufhin habe ich den Zaun zur Wiese entfernt, habe die Steine entfernt und die Teichfolie + Vlies hochgeklappt.
Ich muss nochmal erwähnen das ich hier vor 2 Wochen alles neu gemacht habe... und jetzt seht selbst, mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen:

 
Entlang der Grenzmauer neue Gänge...

 
Die Gänge sind teils riesig gross, haben 10cm und mehr Durchmesser...

 
... das Loch im grossen Teich habe ich gefunden bzw. ein Loch im grossen Teich. Auch dieses ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Löchern riesig - ich kann problemlos meine ganze Hand durchstecken, ich schätze etwa 10x5cm gross.


Auf diesen Schreck brauch ich jetzt erst mal ein gutes Mittagessen und dann überlege ich mir etwas.

Nach wie vor bin ich für jeden Tip sehr dankbar. Ich probiere lieber mehreres gleichzeitig aus aber diese Plage muss ich los werden.


----------



## PeBo (24. Mai 2019)

Auf „gefällt mir“ traue ich mich ja gar nicht zu klicken. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2019)

Mir geht es da wie Peter ...

Ansonsten ...

... brauchst Du eine Katze. Und zwar eine, welche auch auf Jagd geht.
Zumindest bei uns hat es geholfen, der Garten ist seit Katers Anwesenheit wieder wühlmausfrei.

Zu Deinem Problem:
Links hast Du schon genug bekommen und überall steht (in etwa) geschrieben, dass man die Wühlmäuse nur schwer los wird.

Wie immer ist es auch hier so, dass nicht alle Tipps helfen.
Soll heißen, wenn der Kater bei mir die Plage eingedämmt hat, dann muss das nicht automatisch bei Dir funktionieren.
So auch mit all den anderen Mittelchen, Tipps, Kniffe, etc.

Was aber, wenn Du die derzeitigen Bewohner vertrieben/dezimiert hast und deren Nachbarn finden nächstes Jahr auch Gefallen an Deinem Futterangebot rund um den Teich? 
Was dann? Neue Jagd?

Aus meiner Sicht kommst Du nicht drumherum, zumindest das Ufer nagersicher zu gestalten. Siehe dazu die Tipps weiter vorn in diesem Thread.
Das kann man nach und nach erledigen und vertreibt dabei immer wieder die ungeliebten Nager aufs Neue.
So erspart man sich auch die mühsame Jagd auf diese ...


Meine Sicht darauf,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## pyro (24. Mai 2019)

Naja, eine Betonwanne ist halt riesig aufwendig und ich muss dafür weite Teile vom Teich umbauen.

Ich hab auch die angesprochene Ringmauer um den Teich schon ins Auge gefasst. Wäre eine Teichseite nicht gepflasterte Terasse hätte ich damit wohl schon begonnen.

Meint Ihr es würde die Teichfolie und das Teichvlies auch schützen wenn ich 3mm starte Bitumen-Dachpappe unterlege?


----------



## PeBo (24. Mai 2019)

An Stelle von Bitumen Dachpappe würde ich eher Kleintierdraht oder Volieren Draht nehmen.
 Wie schon weiter oben schon erwähnt, sind die Wühlmausgänge ja nicht so sehr tief. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Pyromane,


pyro schrieb:


> Naja, eine Betonwanne ist halt riesig aufwendig und ich muss dafür weite Teile vom Teich umbauen.
> ...
> wenn ich 3mm starte Bitumen-Dachpappe unterlege?



Weißt Du, wenn Du mich fragen würdest, dann würde ich Dir antworten, dass für mich die größte und elendigste Arbeit darin bestehen würde, die Folie hochheben/aufnehmen zu können. Egal was man dann darunter platzieren möchte.

Wenn man das einmal geschafft hat, dann kann man aber auch eine fertige Mischung anrühren, diese unter der Folie 'drapieren' und noch Karnickeldraht als Bewehrung einarbeiten. Das läuft dann nur noch unter 'Kür'.
Dann ist Ruhe.

Eine komplette Wanne bauen? Das habe ich nicht gemeint.
Dein Gefühl muss Dir sagen, wie weit Du die Mörtelschicht in die Mitte ziehen musst. Das kann ich von hier aus nicht beurteilen.
Siehe dazu auch den 'Tiefbau'-Link von Ralph weiter oben.


Das ist wieder nur meine Sicht, 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

Karnickeldraht beißen Wühlmäuse mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht durch.


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2019)

... nicht wenn er mit etwas Beton umhüllt ist. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

... kommt drauf an, wie viel/wenig dick die Betonumhüllung ist ...

Bei den gezeigten Gängen sind das richtige Wuchtbrummen. Die können dort so klasse unterhöhlen, dass mittelfristig eine mit Karnickeldraht armierte Betonschicht (außer der Beton ist seeeehr dick) wegbricht und dann ....
... hab im letzten Jahr erst eine Betonfläche (anteilig mit Karnickeldrahtarmierung) weg gepickelt, weil an der Stelle x-fach gebrochen und abgesackt. Die restliche Fläche war „blauer“ Beton, das war dann Schinderei.


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2019)

Leider ist unser Jack Russel nicht mehr,  der hat die kleinen Plagegeister zum fressen gern gehabt. Den hätte ich dir ne Weile geborgt. 
Nur hätte dein Garten unter seinem Buddelwahn auch gelitten. Naja, eh egal, er ist nicht mehr.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Karnickeldraht beißen Wühlmäuse mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht durch.


Gisela, stimmt ! Deshalb gebe ich auch mehr Geld aus, und nehme verzinkten Volierendraht, Maschenweite 1 cm . 
Den nehme ich für meine Rosen, weil ich es leid bin, daß sie mir immer weggefressen werden.


----------



## pyro (27. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> ... kommt drauf an, wie viel/wenig dick die Betonumhüllung ist ...
> 
> Bei den gezeigten Gängen sind das richtige Wuchtbrummen. Die können dort so klasse unterhöhlen, dass mittelfristig eine mit Karnickeldraht armierte Betonschicht (außer der Beton ist seeeehr dick) wegbricht und dann ....
> ... hab im letzten Jahr erst eine Betonfläche (anteilig mit Karnickeldrahtarmierung) weg gepickelt, weil an der Stelle x-fach gebrochen und abgesackt. Die restliche Fläche war „blauer“ Beton, das war dann Schinderei.



Das sind ja rosige Aussichten.

Was ist denn "blauer" Beton??


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

"Blauer Beton" wird mit hohem Zementanteil hergestellt und weist große Festigkeit auf. Der Zement färbt während des Aushärtens den Frischbeton blau. Er besteht zum überwiegenden Teil aus mit Wasser verdünntem Zement und enthält keine Zuschlagstoffe. Er ist extrem hart. Der Härtungsprozess setzt sich nach den normalen üblichen 4 Wochen (dann gilt Beton als ausgehärtet) noch bis zu 50 Jahre fort. Er wird heute noch für Gebäude mit Hochsicherheitssystemen und Fundamente von Hochhäusern und Industrieanlagen verwendet.

Außerdem wandern Wühlmäuse nicht nur unterirdisch sondern auch oberirdisch. Somit müsste auch ein stabiler engmaschiger Drahtzaun bis zu einem halben Meter hoch um das zu schützende Gelände gezogen werden.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

Im letzten Jahr hat uns so ein Vieh auch fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> "Blauer Beton" wird mit hohem Zementanteil hergestellt und weist große Festigkeit auf. Der Zement färbt während des Aushärtens den Frischbeton blau. Er besteht zum überwiegenden Teil aus mit Wasser verdünntem Zement und enthält keine Zuschlagstoffe. Er ist extrem hart. Der Härtungsprozess setzt sich nach den normalen üblichen 4 Wochen (dann gilt Beton als ausgehärtet) noch bis zu 50 Jahre fort. Er wird heute noch für Gebäude mit Hochsicherheitssystemen und Fundamente von Hochhäusern und Industrieanlagen verwendet.


Vom Grundsatz her gesehen ist diese Aussage nicht falsch, wenn auch umgangssprachlich stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt, da sämtliche weitere Bedingungen ausgeblendet wurden.
Dort, woher Du den Text kopiert hast, wird sicherlich mindestens mit einem Nebensatz darauf hingewiesen.
Ist aber hier nicht Thema.



Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> dass mittelfristig eine mit Karnickeldraht armierte Betonschicht (außer der Beton ist seeeehr dick) wegbricht und dann ....


Definiere 'seeeehr dick' ...
Fakt ist, dass ein nur mit Folie abgedecktes 'Erdloch' relativ wenig Widerstand gegenüber Umwelteinflüssen besitzt, sei es wie hier solche 'Wühlmausangriffe', Setzungsbewegungen, aber auch Erdbewegungen nach Starkregen und andere Einflüsse, etc. pp.
Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein.

Wenn man Opfer eines solchen Wühlmausangriffes geworden ist, dann ist guter Rat aus der Ferne schwer.
In sämtlichen hier aufgeführten Links zu Wühlmäusen wird auf deren Lebensweise und auch zur Vertreibung eingegangen.
Man muss das nicht nochmals ausführen.

Der Besitzer eines solchen betroffenen Teiches muss einfach nur eine Entscheidung treffen.
Entweder billig und schnell 'hinpfuscheln', gegebenenfalls immer wieder reparieren und nachbessern, oder man scheut den Aufwand nicht und baut nach Hochlegen der Folie Meter für Meter einen Ringgurt, inklusive einer armierten Betonschicht gewisser Breite in Richtung Teichmitte, um den Teich herum.
Ein dritter Weg wäre ein 'kompletter Neubau', also Folie entfernen und die Betonierarbeiten in einem Rutsch erledigen.
Ich kann von hier aus nicht einschätzen welcher Weg der bessere ist.

Der Nebeneffekt bei den Arbeiten ist, dass man die derzeit existierende Wühlmausgeneration zumindest vorerst vom Teichgelände vertreibt.



Gruß Carsten

PS:


Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Außerdem wandern Wühlmäuse nicht nur unterirdisch sondern auch oberirdisch. Somit müsste auch ein stabiler engmaschiger Drahtzaun bis zu einem halben Meter hoch um das zu schützende Gelände gezogen werden.


Man kann auch den Garten komplett einhausen und somit komplett vor äußeren Umwelteinflüssen schützen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (27. Mai 2019)

Ja Carsten, hast recht, ist nicht ausführlich erläutert. Dachte aber, dass das ausreichend sein sollte.

Den Text habe ich nicht kopiert. Habe mir von verschiedenen Seiten die Definition (kann ich leider auch nicht aus dem Stegreif so beschreiben) angesehen und versucht, sie verkürzt mit eigenen Worten wieder zu geben.
(edit: Habe mir die Seiten nochmal aufgerufen und komplett durch gesehen. Hätte die Texte ungefragt sogar  1:1 kopieren dürfen.)

Der von mir weg gepickelte mit Hasendraht armierte Betonteil war an der Stelle ca. 15 cm dick

Es liegt mir fern, hier alles besser wissen und meine Weisheit leuchten lassen zu wollen. Bitte für diesen Eindruck um Entschuldigung.


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gisela,





Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Es liegt mir fern, hier alles besser wissen und meine Weisheit leuchten lassen zu wollen. Bitte für diesen Eindruck um Entschuldigung.


Ne, ne, das habe ich doch gar nicht gemeint und Deine Sätze auch nicht so aufgefasst. 
Es ging mir eher darum, dass ich als Fragesteller mit solchen allgemeinen Äußerungen gar nichts richtiges anfangen könnte.

15 cm dick und Karnickeldraht? - Yeah, wer macht denn so etwas? 

Zum Problem:
Wenn man solch ein betroffens Teichkonstrukt nachbessern muss, dann steht man vor der Entscheidung, ob man den Weg der stückweisen oder einer kompletten Erneuerung gehen sollte.
Egal welchen man wählt, Voraussetzung für einen sicheren Uferbereich ist immer ein teilweise neuer Bodenaufbau, inklusive Verdichtung.

Wenn man einen Ringgurt mit ausreichender Tiefe setzt, dann könnte man eventuell auch die ca. 3 bis 4 cm starke, 'karnickeldrahtarmierte' Betonschicht in Richtung Teichmitte weglassen, da ein Unterwandern somit verhindert/erschwert wird.

Ohne Ringgurt muss auf jeden Fall das Erdreich auch wieder ausreichend verdichtet werden. Die dann empfohlene 3 bis 4 cm starke Betonschicht dient nur als Nageschutz und besitzt keinerlei stabilisierende Wirkung. Der Karnickeldraht hält die dünne Schicht zumindest die ersten Jahre etwas zusammen.

Ein weiterer Weg wäre der Einsatz von Mineralschotter ('Frostschutz') als Untergrundstabilisierung, dann könnte u.U. auch auf einen Ringgurt und/oder die dünne Betonschicht verzichtet werden ...

Alle vorgeschlagenen konstruktiven Maßnahmen erfordern einiges an Aufwand.

Das Problem ist hier in diesem Thread, dass Pyro einen Weg ohne größeren Aufwand sucht.
Verständlich, denn wer zerstört wegen den Nagern schon gern seine eigene Teichlandschaft.

Leider gibt es aus meiner Sicht keinen dauerhaften, einfachen Ausweg ohne Aufwand, denn auch eine Ausrottung der derzeitigen Wühlmausgeneration schützt nicht vor einem Neubefall.
Oder er umkreist den Teich komplett und mehrfach mit Knoblauchreihen ... 



Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
PS:
Ralph hatte schon einen guten Link gegeben, ich verweise nochmal darauf:





ralph_hh schrieb:


> https://wühlmaus-frei.de/wie-tief-graben-wuehlmaeuse/


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Mai 2019)

Der Ringgurt hat den Vorteil, dass man den Teich nicht abbauen muss. Wasser und Folie können bleiben, wo sie sind. Der Nachteil ist, dass man rings um den Teich 1m tief ausschachten muss, das ist viel Arbeit. Wenn da ein Minibagger hin passt, prima, wenn nicht, gute Nacht. Was man dann da reinpackt in den 1m Graben... Das was billig ist. Durch eine 20cm breite Kiespackung werden sich Wühlmäuse nicht durchgraben, durch 10cm Beton auch nicht. Aber das ist alles ziemlich teuer. Vielleicht gibt's ja halbwegs erschwinglichen verzinkten Draht mit ausreichend engen Maschen. Vom Ringgurt zum Teichrand dann auch noch mal oben auf der Erde. Vielleicht ist es auch am preiswertesten, 50cm Gehwegplatten senkrecht zu versenken. 2 übereinander...Muß halt sauber gemacht werden, damit es keine Lücken gibt.

Von der Arbeit her wäre es vermutlich einfacher, den Teich zu leeren und unter der Folie eine Betonschicht einzubauen, aber dazu muss der Teich halt abgebaut werden...


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2019)

Einen Meter tief?  - 
Ehrlich? - Nicht einmal ich würde so tief buddeln und auch nicht wollen.

Da muss man ja was ganz super herzhaftes unter der Folie vergraben haben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Mai 2019)

Bin kein Experte. Aber wenn man dem Link oben Glauben schenkt... Wenn die Wühlmaus auf ein Hindernis trifft, versucht sie es unten durch. Bis maximal 1m.


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2019)

Na ja, der Link ist immer nochnicht schlecht - Aber wer soll dort einen Meter tief buddeln?
Man könnte und sollte dann mehrere Möglichkeiten/Vorschläge sinnvoll kombinieren und somit das Risiko für weitere Nagereien minimieren.

Bei einer solch einfachen Bauweise, welche ich hiermit nicht diskriminieren möchte, ist halt eine Leckage rein technisch bedingt eher möglich. Man kann nur versuchen die Möglichkeiten einzugrenzen/zu minimieren.


Gruß Carsten


----------

